# Vote for Reg. Name (again!)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

So it turns out Quest, Quantum, and Quell have already been taken, so I'd love it if I'd get some more votes on registration names Ray told me have not yet been taken (this is the 7th time through the alphabet!).

Most of the names are suggestions from other board members - I'm really grateful for those!







My personal favorite is Qillan - pronounced like Dylan, but with a "Q" (my sister likes that name, too). I could even call him Kill for short









His call name will be Trent. Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, i voted for qodiak. but if Qillian, Quartz, Q-zar or Quinn (which some of your picks made me think of) were listed, i would have voted for them. Qillian being my favorite.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Seven times through the alphabet is a LOT of litters! I guess I shouldn't say who I voted for.... well it starts with a Q!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Strange that he says they have already been used yet the only one that shows as being used on the AKC site is Qeull.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDStrange that he says they have already been used yet the only one that shows as being used on the AKC site is Qeull.


i think she means used in this litter. however - 7 times thru the alphabet... seems like he would have used the whole Q section of the dictionary.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackGSDStrange that he says they have already been used yet the only one that shows as being used on the AKC site is Qeull.
> ...


That could be for the first 2 names. (Quell was used a looooong time ago.)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like Qodiak.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


i should've known you'd be on top of it


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Then how about QillBill vom HausReid? I still like QT Pi. Might make Ray wince...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Qodiak is an AWESOME name!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

No, I don't mean used in this litter. Ray told me Quest vom HausReid was used over 15 years ago. I'm not sure why it isn't in the AKC database.









My second favorite had been Qillian, but that name had been taken, too. Qillan was the closest I could think of. 



> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereThen how about QillBill vom HausReid? I still like QT Pi. Might make Ray wince...


LOL. It probably will, but that's not in my best interests right now... maybe the next pup I get?


----------



## nickiandbill (Feb 8, 2009)

Can you use Quest Trent vom HausReid or is that too similar? We have decided on Queen Ulla vom HausReid for our girl. Call name Ulla.


----------

